# Timeshare reccommendations for the Savannah GA and south Carolina area!



## dixie (May 8, 2007)

We would like to take a girls trip and do some of the neat stuff in the Savannah and SC area. Do you have any suggestions. We can be flexible on the time. Maybe in the Fall. Hopefully we can find an Extra vacation. Would probably need 2 or more units. I am not familar with the area. So, I would appreciate any information! Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 8, 2007)

Dixie,

Hilton Head Island would fit your needs nicely. Lots of great timeshares and close to Savannah for day trips.

Richard


----------



## cpnuser (May 19, 2007)

*HH*

Hilton Head is your best pick.  Usually in the Fall, there are several nice resorts on the Last Call list .  We always find short dated weeks resorts(2-3 bedroom) within 45 days for 7500-9000 pts and a $164 exchange fee.  The Fall is a lovely time to go(nice weather and no crowds).  Might want to avoid September, since it is still hurricane season.


----------



## ttt (May 19, 2007)

Charleston is also a nice visit with a couple of timeshare right downtown.


----------



## jme (May 22, 2007)

DIXIE, you have hit on a great area to visit! and I love that name----very appropriate !!! 

Choices:
(1) Charleston is great, and has the best shopping, if you want boutiques and fashionable shops. There are a ton of art shops too. I assume you girls desire to dine, shop, and sightsee. Charleston has been in the "Top Five" of destinations in the USA for many years, and consistently stays there. At one time, it was number one in Conde Nast magazine. Visit King Street for shops and antiques, and Meeting Street. The restaurants all over Charleston are fantastic. 

(2) Savannah, like Charleston, is a wonderful old Southern city with tons of history. ... and it has developed the downtown area long ago for great shopping and dining. There's a ton of charm in both Savannah & Charleston, and the old homes and gardens are a MUST-SEE. 

(3) Hilton Head , altho it's my favorite vacation spot, is somewhat limited in those things I mentioned above. HH does have some very cute shops and boutiques, but not nearly as many as Savannah & Charleston, and maybe not as many high-end shops, altho there are some very nice shops (unfortunately, I know all about them, with a willing and able wife & daughter team). HH has a couple of outlet malls that are nice...not huge, but nice....and a mall, also not huge.  The dining at HH is wonderful if you know where to go, but you can't lose out in the dining category at any of these three SC destinations. 

Charleston, Savannah, and HH have all three been featured on Rachel Ray's "$40 a Day" TV show. I did list them in what I think is the best order, i.e., Charleston number ONE, etc.  The TWO timeshares there are Lodge Alley Inn (http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=A0A9096F-950F-48E5-9B1E-BAB44A54F180.) and Church Street Inn (http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=595DF43B-989E-4375-826A-B323E03A4C29.), both 5-stars, and both in the downtown historic district. I don't know of a Savannah timeshare at all (???) , and of course HHI has dozens and dozens. At HHI, try to get a Marriott if possible. By far the best. We love Grande Ocean the most, but Barony (http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=79B931BE-757F-48B4-84AF-53B0AED27354.) is also luxurious and closer to the outlet malls, and Barony has a European spa onsite (off the main lobby entrance) where you girls can do whatever. We treated my teenage daughter and her best friend to a manicure and pedicure last year during the off-season. They loved it. There's also the best INDOOR pool complex at Barony....bigger and prettier than Grande Ocean and SurfWatch. 

(Note: don't worry about September.......Altho Charleston WAS hit by a hurricane in Sept., 1989, they are extremely rare, and it's a fabulous time to be there in SC. .. Sept and Oct. may be the best temps all year. Maybe get "vacation insurance" for a small fee from the exchange co., and then you don't HAVE to worry.  jme


----------



## dixie (May 22, 2007)

JME, Thank you so much for your reply! Wow what great information! I hope I can get the ladies together on a date so I can start planning!


----------

